# French harpsicord and spinetta pre Jean Henry d'Anglebert ,15-16th century please



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

_Who can answer this tedieously this, need refferences i.e pick this album deprofundis ,, i admitt D'anglebert is early baroque therefore exclude of renaissance bondary, so any album that i should pick up?? , _ d'Anglebert harpiscord is more baroque or early baroque than renaissance sounding , but what about renaissance and early renaissance keyboards master , i dont know, ignorance of knowledge is my enemy, so can someone please elaborated on French Harpiscord of 16 century keyboard master , i doupt there in 15 century keyboard players, in france, perhaps im wrong.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Explore Pierre Attaingnant, there’s a CD called Auprès de vous by Pierre Gallon.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

As far as D’Anglebert is concerned, I’ve enjoyed lots of recordings, but maybe most of all the ones by Kenneth Gilbert, Paola Erdas, Barbara Maria Wili and Arthur Hass. 

Another composer well worth exploring I think is Chambonnieres, here I remember liking Jane Chapman, Kenneth Gilbert, Karen Flint.

I assume you’ve listened to music by the Ennemond and Denis Gaultier, if not I think you should,


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

deprofundis said:


> _Who can answer this tedieously this, need refferences i.e pick this album deprofundis ,, i admitt D'anglebert is early baroque therefore exclude of renaissance bondary, so any album that i should pick up?? , _ d'Anglebert harpiscord is more baroque or early baroque than renaissance sounding , but what about renaissance and early renaissance keyboards master , i dont know, ignorance of knowledge is my enemy, so can someone please elaborated on French Harpiscord of 16 century keyboard master , i doupt there in 15 century keyboard players, in france, perhaps im wrong.
> 
> :tiphat:


There is no important French keyboard composer from the 16. century (1501 - 1600), or at least nothing of that kind survives. Furthermore the destinction between organ- and harpsichord/claivichord music was not clear by then. The most important works from that age were composed by Anonymous. The most important keyboard collections are the editions by Pierre Attaignant. They contain liturgical music and dances. It is supposed that he arranged -or maybe even composed - some of it himself, but no one knows for sure. These works are only recorded sporadically in colletions. The only CD entirely devoted to Attaignant's keyboard music, I know, is the one mentioned by Mandryka above.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Deleted . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

There's a recording dedicated to Attaingnant by Hopkinson Smith.


----------

